# Blackpool dog show - Day 1 - Photo's



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

I only took 200 photo's today which isnt much for me. Hope to get plenty tomorrow and Sunday though!.

Here are some of the beautiful dogs I saw today. (I did get some pictures of chowchow mum's dog Cleo BUT I will let her decide which she likes first).

*I shall warn you, not my best stuff as was using my MIL's camera.*
Sorry about the watermarks but it was suggested I watermark them. If you own the dog in these photo's pm me and I will send you the non-water marked image.


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

very nice pics....looks like the weather was nice....we are there tomorrow and the forcast is for heavy rain...oh great


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Brilliant pictures, the chihuahua is adorable :001_wub:


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

ridgeback05 said:


> very nice pics....looks like the weather was nice....we are there tomorrow and the forcast is for heavy rain...oh great


The weather was Okay...had sun every now and again then clouds.
I am there tomorrow too. And Sunday.....lets hope the rain's not to bad.:hand:


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Lovely pics!! If you take some of my lot looking that good - ya welcome!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

Ceearott said:


> Lovely pics!! If you take some of my lot looking that good - ya welcome!!


I shall I shall.  What time are you in the ring?


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

FAB pics! Love the Bulldog


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

The Frenchie and the Bulldog :blush: :blush:

Lovely


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> I shall I shall.  What time are you in the ring?


Hard to say really, the entry is really low for rotts (and has been all year!) I have my boy in LImit Dog, and I would expect him to be in the ring no later than 11am, then my Bitch is in Limit bitch too, but if you find me, we can set em up for a pose anyways, lol!


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

I am such a prick.

I have been using my mother in laws camera because it has a bigger lens but it doesnt take great photo's. Turns out....the lens fits my camera!

So anyone wanting pictures tomorrow and sunday will have pictures from MY good camera!


----------



## Spellweaver (Jul 17, 2009)

Great pics :thumbup: Can't wait until Sunday - and the weather forecast looks good for Sunday too, 24 degrees and sunny/cloudy.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I love the cavvie  haha awesome pics hun xx


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Lovely pics.
I saw Chleo and her mum too. Isn't she just the most gorgeous Chow 
I'd love to see some "Mum approved" Chleo pics.
Linda


----------



## kimpom (Aug 9, 2009)

Hello Shetlandlover, I am the breeder/owner of the pom pup that you took and posted two photos of. They are really lovely! Thank you for them 
His name is Chester btw and he and his sister Thistle, both won their classes that day..very proud of them both. 
Thanks again for capturing such lovely pics of him
Kim

Home - Kimimela Pomeranians


----------



## Blondie (Feb 27, 2011)

Spellweaver said:


> Great pics :thumbup: Can't wait until Sunday - and the weather forecast looks good for Sunday too, 24 degrees and sunny/cloudy.


I think I will still leave my wellies in the dog mobile though - just in case


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

kimpom said:


> Hello Shetlandlover, I am the breeder/owner of the pom pup that you took and posted two photos of. They are really lovely! Thank you for them
> His name is Chester btw and he and his sister Thistle, both won their classes that day..very proud of them both.
> Thanks again for capturing such lovely pics of him
> Kim
> ...


I am so glad you like the pictures I took, I remember your dogs as they really stud out for how happy they looked. If you ever want others done just let me know it would be a pleasure. Chesters such a happy dog.:w00t:


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

The pictures are now watermarked for the protection of the images and the dogs involved in the pictures.


----------



## ChowChowmum (Apr 11, 2010)

Born to Boogie said:


> Lovely pics.
> I saw Chleo and her mum too. Isn't she just the most gorgeous Chow
> I'd love to see some "Mum approved" Chleo pics.
> Linda


Shetlandlover can add the pics of Cleo


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2011)

ChowChowmum said:


> Shetlandlover can add the pics of Cleo


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

Day three.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-photo-galleries/174157-blackpool-dog-show-day-3-photos.html


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Wheres day 2


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2011)

ballybee said:


> Wheres day 2


I missed day 2 due to bad weather.


----------

